# Advice needed from Northern Ireland!



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

We are a family of 5 from Northern Ireland.My wife and i would like to hear from anyone originally from the UK/Ireland who has moved to America.

We are seriously considering moving to America but would really appreciate recommended area's to live,information on jobs available etc., and how to make the move happen.

I am a qualified estate agent/letting agent and my wife is a qualified beauty therapist.

Any advice,comments or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in the meantime?!

Gary & Elizabeth Doherty
Northern Ireland


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> We are a family of 5 from Northern Ireland.My wife and i would like to hear from anyone originally from the UK/Ireland who has moved to America.
> 
> We are seriously considering moving to America but would really appreciate recommended area's to live,information on jobs available etc., and how to make the move happen.
> 
> ...


No need to worry about where to live, jobs available or any of that stuff until you sort out how you are going to secure suitable status to live and work here. For most, this stumbling block will be the end of their US dreams.

If you were born in NI, you can both enter the diversity visa lottery this coming autumn. Reload this page in early November and the entry form will be there for ya.

The other avenues are family, employment (neither of your jobs listed would be likely candidates) or $$$.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing I do know is that you'll both probably have to get re-qualified in the US to stay in the same professions. Real estate agents in the US are state qualified, and I believe most states require you to pass an exam on the various laws and customs related to property sale and/or transfer. (And the laws in the US are quite different from what you may be used to.)

Not sure of the license status of a "beauty therapist" but most states do register and/or license hairdressers, estheticians and similar salon type workers. Requirements for licensure vary by state.

Most employers or potential employers aren't going to even talk to you until you have the necessary state qualification. And most visas with work privileges require that you secure the job offer (and thus an employer as sponsor) before you can apply for the visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bev

We don't want to limit ourselves to what job we will do,do you have any contacts as to possible jobs we may qualify for ?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> Bev
> 
> We don't want to limit ourselves to what job we will do,do you have any contacts as to possible jobs we may qualify for ?


The sort of jobs that have a better chance of being sponsored are high-level science, technology and engineering ones. A PhD in a nanotechnology and you're good to go.


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Do have any suggestions on how to take my enquiry further??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> Do have any suggestions on how to take my enquiry further??


In what way?


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any recruitment agencies i should be speaking to? or exp ats who perhaps have set up in buisness themselves?


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> In what way?


Any recruitment agencies or ex pats in buisness i could perhaps contact?


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can you help?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> Any recruitment agencies i should be speaking to? or exp ats who perhaps have set up in buisness themselves?


You may as well give your monay to Oxfam as a recruitment agency -- at least it'll do some good there.

An E2 is possible if you want to open a business. Have you got an absloute minimum of $250k cash and are you willing to lose it all? IMO, it's a gawd-awful visa, especially if you have children, since there is no direct path to residency. Seen more tears off of this visa than any other.

If you're going to investigate it use a qualified, experienced US immigration attorney. If you want a recommend, try Fong & Chun -- he posts reasonably sensible advice on some immigration boards. Or try AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search and pick your own. I wouldn't pay more than a few hundred for an initial consultation to see if there's a path worth taking.

At all costs, avoid one-stop "visa shops" out of Florida.

As I said at the beginning, you may find that there's no sensible path for you to live in the US.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

elizabeth28 said:


> Any recruitment agencies i should be speaking to? or exp ats who perhaps have set up in buisness themselves?


I would be extremely wary of any recruitment agencies that promise jobs in the US complete with visas. And in my experience, the only decent recruiters are those that specialize in a particular field or professional group, in which you are qualified (i.e. accountants, medical, engineers, etc.). It's also my experience that no reputable recruiter in the US charges job applicants for their services - they work for the companies trying to recruit staff and are paid by the employers, and right now the job situation in the US isn't very promising.

Let me second fatbrit's caution about immigration attorneys. Today's NY Times had an article about immigration attorneys who prey on illegals already in the country http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/15/us/15utah.html?_r=1&th&emc=th but there are scams out there to rip off those with high hopes of immigrating, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> I would be extremely wary of any recruitment agencies that promise jobs in the US complete with visas. And in my experience, the only decent recruiters are those that specialize in a particular field or professional group, in which you are qualified (i.e. accountants, medical, engineers, etc.). It's also my experience that no reputable recruiter in the US charges job applicants for their services - they work for the companies trying to recruit staff and are paid by the employers, and right now the job situation in the US isn't very promising.
> 
> Let me second fatbrit's caution about immigration attorneys. Today's NY Times had an article about immigration attorneys who prey on illegals already in the country http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/15/us/15utah.html?_r=1&th&emc=th but there are scams out there to rip off those with high hopes of immigrating, too.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Do you know any expats currently set up in business in America who i should or could contact?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Elizabeth start reading up on visa requirements. You say you are seriously considering immigrating to the US. Do your homework! There is no such thing as a nanny to take you by the hand unless you transfer within on the international companies who use relocation agents which are mostly in-house staff assisting senior management during transitions. Research! Research! Research! Have your ducks in a row. 

Your jobs do not qualify for employer based visas. Can you play the lottery? Do you have family which may qualify you for a visa? 

Can you afford to apply for E2, potentially not get it renewed after two years and return to Ireland with your kids? Do you have the additional reserves to start und live off for at least six months to a year? You can tell an adult to tighten the belt for a good reason but a child?

Can you afford to invest 500k at risk to get green cards and make a living particularly with your job qualifications? Have you successfully run a business in the past?

Realtors and beauticians are not highly in demand in an economy with a mjaor finance/real estate crisis plus you have no contacts nor customer base. Not wanting to limit yourself sounds great. Translating it into reality while supporting a family of five may be a different story. What do you have in mind?


What do you see for yourself and your family in the US that you cannot get in Europe particularly with the European social safety net and school system?

There is no "listing" of expats willing to share their real success stories. You will get the stories, but not the recipe.


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

twostep said:


> Elizabeth start reading up on visa requirements. You say you are seriously considering immigrating to the US. Do your homework! There is no such thing as a nanny to take you by the hand unless you transfer within on the international companies who use relocation agents which are mostly in-house staff assisting senior management during transitions. Research! Research! Research! Have your ducks in a row.
> 
> Your jobs do not qualify for employer based visas. Can you play the lottery? Do you have family which may qualify you for a visa?
> 
> ...



I appreciate your thoughts,though i apreciate their is no 'nanny' to guide us throught the process,we are looking for 'can do' & positive feedback.

Their are thousands of expats who have successfuly made the move,if we decide to further our intentions we aim to add ourselves to that list.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> I appreciate your thoughts,though i apreciate their is no 'nanny' to guide us throught the process,we are looking for 'can do' & positive feedback.
> 
> Their are thousands of expats who have successfully made the move,if we decide to further our intentions we aim to add ourselves to that list.


One of the strange things you'll find about expats in the US is that most of those who ended up here were through force of circumstance (their job moved them, they fell in love with a yank) rather than volition. This is in some part due to the very restrictive immigration system that has narrow windows of opportunity.

Compare and contrast this with immigration to Canada, NZ and Australia where the vast majority have actively chosen to move there for a new life.


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> One of the strange things you'll find about expats in the US is that most of those who ended up here were through force of circumstance (their job moved them, they fell in love with a yank) rather than volition. This is in some part due to the very restrictive immigration system that has narrow windows of opportunity.
> 
> Compare and contrast this with immigration to Canada, NZ and Australia where the vast majority have actively chosen to move there for a new life.



Ok,thanks.ill look into it a bit more,i do believe though that making contact with someone perhaps who has successfully set up a business or similar might open a door/avenue for me.

Their are opportunities for the entrepreneaur out their,although i know it can be difficult,especially in the current economic climate.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> Ok,thanks.ill look into it a bit more,i do believe though that making contact with someone perhaps who has successfully set up a business or similar might open a door/avenue for me.
> 
> Their are opportunities for the entrepreneaur out their,although i know it can be difficult,especially in the current economic climate.


And so you end up with the E2! 

Have you run your own business before?
How much capital do you have?
How old are your kids?


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> And so you end up with the E2!
> 
> Have you run your own business before?
> How much capital do you have?
> How old are your kids?



Yes, i previously started up my own foreign property /sales company,i have family contacts in Turkish estate agency but working alongside family didnt work out.

For the past two years i started up and ran my own estate agency and letting agency.Sales wern't good but i earn't a living from the lettings.

If i seen my future here i would build upon the success the letting dept enjoyed and move further into the Commercial sector,whilst continuing the residential lettings.

That said i have become disallusioned with life here and my family and i are ready for a new challenge.

Capital will be limited to be honest.

My kids are 13,8 and 2.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> Yes, i previously started up my own foreign property /sales company,i have family contacts in Turkish estate agency but working alongside family didnt work out.
> 
> For the past two years i started up and ran my own estate agency and letting agency.Sales wern't good but i earn't a living from the lettings.
> 
> ...


Property management companies are the most common Florida con. Many failed E2 Brits return back to Blighty broke after falling for that one. You have been warned!

You're probably not going to get an E2 without at least $250k of capital. The dosh must be placed in an escrow account before you apply for the visa.
Your kids stand on their own feet when they turn 21 -- they cannot work in their teens.
There no direct path to permanent residency -- the business goes, you go!
You must employ Americans to ever have a hope of your status being renewed.

Seriously, try OZ or NZ.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

elizabeth28 said:


> I appreciate your thoughts,though i apreciate their is no 'nanny' to guide us throught the process,we are looking for 'can do' & positive feedback.
> 
> Their are thousands of expats who have successfuly made the move,if we decide to further our intentions we aim to add ourselves to that list.



Let's try this the hard way then. It is very easy. No visa - no immigration. 

Basic visa
#investment
#marriage
#lottery
#employment

According to the information you posted you do not qualify for investment, marriage, employment. What about lottery?

How do you aim to add yourselves to the list of expats who successfully made the move?


----------



## elizabeth28 (Aug 13, 2009)

twostep said:


> Let's try this the hard way then. It is very easy. No visa - no immigration.
> 
> Basic visa
> #investment
> ...



The visa lottery is open to us between october and december,we will probably apply for that.

Seperately from this forum site we have a contact in Austrailia and are also exploring the possibilities in Canada. 

Ill continue to investigate the opportunities in America,again outside this forum we do have a contact in Florida,who has his own pool cleaning buisness and maybe able to open a door for me.


----------

